
FDA authorizes two-minute testing kit to detect coronavirus - rchaudhary
https://www.axios.com/fda-coronavirus-two-minute-testing-kit-bodysphere-a665429d-488d-4edf-bd36-9180e2a06e4c.html
======
calmworm
> The Bodysphere two-minute test can only detect the coronavirus in people who
> have had the infection for several days...

When the virus is killing in a matter of several days, how is this useful? Are
we only interested in tests that will get people “back to work“, not
preventing deaths?

Honestly asking because I don’t understand the severe lack of proactive
testing in the US.

~~~
foxyv
This would allow effective contact tracing when we get cases down to a
manageable level. One positive case is enough to catch an entire group of
possibly infected persons. This will probably have the most effect after we
have already reduced cases through social distancing by preventing the re-
ignition of a second pandemic.

~~~
calmworm
Thanks for the explanation - Let's hope we come up with a way to do effective
contact tracing, too.

